# dremel battery dying. Replace battery or upgrade dremel?



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

So I've been using a dremel minimite for Jubel's nails for about 1.5+ years and it works just fine for us. As I had read happens in the reviews before I bought the dremel the battery is crappy out of me now. 

It was a gradual process but it's to the point that it really can't hold a decent charge anymore. Plugged the battery in the charger for a couple hours last night and went directly from the charger to the dremel and straight to work on his nails. It started off pretty weak and was just about useless before I could even finish all four feet. 

So it's time to do something about it for sure. The question is should I spend the $16 on a new battery, and entire new dremel is about $30 so half of it is the battery itself. Or should I take this opportunity to upgrade to a more powerful dremel now that I have a good feel for it's use and a dog comfortable with it as well? 

For a $30 investment I'm not to bothered by the battery crapping out about 1.5 years later but I do like the idea of a more powerful dremel as the 4.8 volt is a bit weak. Gets the job done and was great to learn and acclimate the dog with but more power will also get the job done faster and easier. 

So those experienced with other more powerful dremels do you have a recommendation for a good dremel? If I'm spending more though I would like one with a battery that doesn't crap out after a year.

Thanks


----------



## MattyM (Sep 2, 2013)

I recently upgraded to a plug-in! I'm sick and tired of batteries dying on me, so I figured, forget it!

I didn't buy dremmel brand, and went with a lower end, store brand that was on sale for only $15! The cordis super long, so it doesn't have that "tied to the wall" feel.

I'm super happy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just purchased a "Peticure petite" that has rechargeable batteries. It does fine on Abbylynn's big black thick nails.  I like it. It seems to have some power to it. Use with plug or without. 5,000 rpm .... 3.6 volt

http://compare.ebay.com/like/200961496357?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I just purchased a "Peticure petite" that has rechargeable batteries. It does fine on Abbylynn's big black thick nails.  I like it. It seems to have some power to it. Use with plug or without. 5,000 rpm .... 3.6 volt
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/200961496357?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


Yeah the dremel minimite is speced at 4.8 volts and up to 20,000 rpm. Only looking to go up in power not down haha. Thanks though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

With my experience in replacing batteries in rechargable power tools. . .upgrade . They never work as good as new after a battery change, IME. Might be good to get a plug-in so you don't have to worry about the battery anymore.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

I use a Dremel Stylus and love it. I wanted something small and easy to handle with an adjustable speed. I decided I'd rather deal with the battery eventually going than deal with a cord. Plus, it's lithium, so it should last quite awhile before that happens. I've had it for at least two years I think? and the battery life is still just fine. I use it on my two dogs and most days at work (grooming). I've never used the highest setting, usually around "4" for small dogs and "6" for thick nails.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Upgrade. Get the strongest model you can afford, but get a cordless. The corded ones will break a tail or worse if hair of tail were to get too close. The cordless ones stop when something gets caught.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

I know I am late in replying to your post, but I just acclimated my Kayla to my using a Dremel on her nails this past week. Not knowing if it was going to work out, I chose the cordless 4.2v model for my first go, figuring no huge loss if either she or I didn't take to it. I'm glad to read that you were able to get 1.5 years use out of your battery. When I power up, I believe I will go for the cordless 7.2v as that is what they use at the vet hospital/bording/grooming facility where my daughter-in-law works when a customer requests it. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7700-1...ie=UTF8&qid=1380983309&sr=8-4&keywords=dremel 

I wish I would have dared try a Dremel on the dear late dogs I had previous to Kayla -SO much nicer!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I ended up going with this one. Lots of power and SAYS the battery won't have the same memory problems, ie. start to hold less and less charge over time. Plus a two year warranty on the battery.

dremel 8100

Edit:link should be fixed


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Your link didn't work for me; do you have a model number? I'm glad you found one you liked, the promise of a battery pack without memory problems sounds like the way to go.

ETA: Oops, sorry. I see that the model number is in your link's name. Thank you; i will check it out.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a FYI, Lithium Ion doesn't have a memory per say but you should not keep it charged up all the time, you should let the charge drop and every so often get to where it's really low before charging up. These are probably the same battery type that are in your cell phones or tablets so remember that after a few years they will hold a charge less. I do like Lithium Ion batteries but they may have the same longevity years wise as other types. Nickel Cadmium batteries are horrible for getting a memory, Nickel Metal Hydride not so much and Lithium batteries have a little longer run time and charge up pretty fast.


----------

